# Disque dur Exfat sur iMac G4 Tiger



## medouchene (30 Mai 2014)

Bonjour tout le monde, je suis nouveau dans la communauté donc je me suis peut être tromper dans la catégorie et l'intitulé.
Je post cette question parce que j'ai un petit soucis, je possède un MacBook Air avec OS 10.9, je possède aussi un disque dur d'un Téra que j'ai formater en Exfat pour pouvoir lire et écrire autant sur Mac que sur Windows, jusqu'à là pas de problèmes...
Je viens d'acquérir un iMac g4 tournant sous OS 10.4 tiger, et la  problème, je me rend compte que tiger ne lit pas mon disque dur car le format Exfat a été introduit nativement qu'à partir de OS 10.6, mais que l'on pouvait introduire le format Exfat grace a des logiciels comme tuxera àa partir de OS 10.4 donc je télécharge Tuxera et je l'installe avec succès, et normalement quand je branche mon disque dur, il devrait être lu sans soucis et apparaître et la tiens il n'apparaît même pas, pourtant tuxera a l'air de fonctionner sans soucis donc la je suis en face du mur depuis hier... :/
J'ai énormément de donnes sur mon disque dur donc j'ai pas envie de le réformateur, alors quelqu'un aurait une idée s'il vous plait ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## macomaniac (4 Juin 2014)

Salut *medouchene*, le _Lot_et_Garonnais_ (connais-tu la remarque de _Stendhal_ sur ton département : «On dit que c'est un pays plus beau que l'_Italie_?)

J'aperçois ton fil bien esseulé et je viens te faire un bout de conversation (entre '_Païs_' en quelque sorte, étant moi-même originaire du Sud-Ouest).



medouchene a dit:


> je suis en face du mur depuis hier...



... et je crains bien que le 'mur' en question ne soit un état de fait inamovible. J'ai personnellement, comme ordinateur supplétif, un _iBook G4_ qui supporte «Tiger 10.4.11 PPC», et je n'ai jamais pu lui faire reconnaître aucun disque externe (DDE, clé USB) formaté en _ExFAT_, même après installation de «Tuxera» ou de MacFuse». Le disque est constamment reconnu '_illisible_' par «Tiger», et les seules options proposées sont de _reformater_ ou d'_éjecter_.

Dans de telles conditions, personnellement parlant je m'arme de «philosophie» en me remémorant l'exemple _sartrien_ : un homme bute sur un pan de rocher qu'il ne peut ôter de son chemin. C'est précisément cette butée qui le fait s'aviser des perspectives multiples de sa liberté : il peut choisir de s'abriter du soleil en s'asseyant à l'ombre du rocher, ou de l'escalader en guise d'exercice sportif, ou de le prendre pour motif d'une aquarelle dont il dresse la cimaise en plein air, voire d'imaginer qu'il lui pousse des ailes pour s'envoler au-dessus ou enfin infléchir sa route pour prendre une direction qui l'évite. Ce qui, au fond, revient à la maxime _cartésienne_ : «changer mes désirs plutôt que l'ordre du monde».

Bon, tu viens d'avoir un aperçu de l'impertinence toujours intempestive du sieur *macomaniac* . Il faut parfois changer ses options quand aucune technique ne permet de satisfaire un désir 'adamantin'. Tu voudrais bien pouvoir utiliser le même DDE formaté en NTFS sur tous tes Macs et sur ton PC comme plate-forme mobile universelle de données lisibles et scriptibles. Cela ne semble pas pouvoir être le cas avec ton _iMac_Tournesol_ &#9758; exemples d'options 'diagonales' :



 Une possibilité serait de re-formater en MS-DOS (FAT-32) ton DDE : tous tes ordinateurs reconnaîtraient alors le format, la limitation étant que tu ne peux pas déplacer sur ton support des fichiers de plus de 4 Go. Et qu'il te faut provisoirement vider ton DDE de ses données pour le re-formater avant de le relester. 


Au cas où ton '_Tournesol_' aurait une architecture de processeur d'au moins 1,0 GHz, tu pourrais envisager de le faire passer à «Léopard 10.5» (OS hybride à double code : PPC/Intel installable sur certains G4), au cas où cet OS 10,5, implémenté de «Tuxera», serait capable de reconnaître le format _ExFAT_. Mais je n'ai pas testé personnellement cette compatibilité, et les DVD d'install d'occasion de «Léopard» sur _eBay_ sont de surcroît plutôt onéreux. 


Tu peux aussi carrément 'oublier' _Windows_ - solution _existentielle_ «authentique» s'il en est - comme n'eût pas manqué de le souligner _Jean-Paul_ s'il avait participé de l'ère informatique (c'est l'option impertinente qui a personnellement ma préférence) &#9757;&#65038;


----------



## Invité (4 Juin 2014)

Si même *macomaniac* ne propose pas de vraie solution, c'est qu'il n'y a pas de vrai problème alors !


----------

